# Bunion Surgery



## 22989 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi I am having bunion surgery in October and need a support person who may be going through it or has already gone through it. I will be confined to the chair for a while I suppose. I have a lap top and can e-mail while my feet or elevated. Will need some company. My husband will take off to help and friends said they will have lunch with me, but there is nothing like having a "partners in crime" person to go through this with.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Mimea, welcome to the bunionectomy club! I had my left foot done last October. How you recover depends on many things such as age, severity of bunions, type of surgery (tendon replacement, etc), physical therapy afterwards or not (my dr. was adamant about that but not my sisters' doctors), if arthritis is present...I am 50 and had alot of arthritis. At the time when my bunion (have bunions in both feet but my left is the worst) I was training for a 1/2 marathon but the pain was too much. I had more trouble recovering than either of my sisters. I don't know why. I still have pain but my sibs do not. Again, I don't know why. Everyone is different. Good luck though. The younger you are the better the recovery is supposed to be.


----------



## 22989 (Sep 9, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Tiss:Mimea, welcome to the bunionectomy club! I had my left foot done last October. How you recover depends on many things such as age, severity of bunions, type of surgery (tendon replacement, etc), physical therapy afterwards or not (my dr. was adamant about that but not my sisters' doctors), if arthritis is present...I am 50 and had alot of arthritis. At the time when my bunion (have bunions in both feet but my left is the worst) I was training for a 1/2 marathon but the pain was too much. I had more trouble recovering than either of my sisters. I don't know why. I still have pain but my sibs do not. Again, I don't know why. Everyone is different. Good luck though. The younger you are the better the recovery is supposed to be.


Thanks Tiss, I am an exerciser and am worried about lossing my muscle tone. I am considering getting the book, Stay Fit in Bed and Armchair Exercise. Do you think I will need these. Can't hurt. Hey, I could probably use these anytime. I read that the ice shoes help. My doctor is an orthopedic surgeon and he said I wouldn't need ice. Ha!! The pediatric surgeons recommend it. Thanks for replying. Mimea


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

MimeaMy mom just had hers done last week! She is starting to put some weight on it now, but for the most part tries to stay off of it unless she needs to do something. My Dad took off work to take care of her, its definitely good that your husband will, because you'll need some help. She was really only feeling bad immediately after the surgery, she hasn't really complained since. Good luck!!ANdrea


----------



## 22989 (Sep 9, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Andrea yup:MimeaMy mom just had hers done last week! She is starting to put some weight on it now, but for the most part tries to stay off of it unless she needs to do something. My Dad took off work to take care of her, its definitely good that your husband will, because you'll need some help. She was really only feeling bad immediately after the surgery, she hasn't really complained since. Good luck!!ANdrea


Thanks for takind the time to write to me. I am suppose to have surgery in Oct. I went to an orthopedic surgeon but he isn't reccommending ice. I am going to request it. Can your mother leave the house yet. I get stir crazy in the house after a couple of days. Can't imagine what I will do for weekds


----------



## 22989 (Sep 9, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Tiss:Mimea, welcome to the bunionectomy club! I had my left foot done last October. How you recover depends on many things such as age, severity of bunions, type of surgery (tendon replacement, etc), physical therapy afterwards or not (my dr. was adamant about that but not my sisters' doctors), if arthritis is present...I am 50 and had alot of arthritis. At the time when my bunion (have bunions in both feet but my left is the worst) I was training for a 1/2 marathon but the pain was too much. I had more trouble recovering than either of my sisters. I don't know why. I still have pain but my sibs do not. Again, I don't know why. Everyone is different. Good luck though. The younger you are the better the recovery is supposed to be.


I have appreciated the responses to my posting. Yes, I have heard so many stories. Everyone is different. I change my mind every other day. I hope I go through it. I really have not choice. I just hate to be out of life for so long. I wanted to get both done at the same time, but the doc wouldn't hear of it. I will do the left one first and maybe the next year I'll do the other. Two 6 weeks stretches is just toooo much for me.


----------

